# Fun With GeoDome, Or...



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

...what Wyld Thang is willing to live in haha!

Been looking for a little place, this one is a good possibility--I love round houses, it's small(tiny), simple, on almost 5 acres of good 2/3 cleared blank land, the town is cool, it's on the flank of Mt Rainier(the entrance gat is about 15-20 minutes up the road). The commute is good(hwy speed, not a busy road)--36 miles one way.

I just thought I'd start this thread as fun exercise in possibilities. Actually I would love to get this place, I love the blank slatedness and the shape and the prop etc.

Front(only) door and porch, it is about 20-23 ft diameter. No sf given on tax info cuz I guess they can't figure the sf of a circle haha.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Crappy little barn out back, which overlooks the stream below. A lot of it is solid, and "clean" I think it would make a cool tree/summer house. There is a pile of old windows inside I could make a greenhouse sunroom thing somewhere.

Woodshed next to house


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Kitchen, now the house was locked up when we got there, no lock box. Nobody in the house...so uh, I take a look around looking for a hunk of somethin gto stand on so I can peek in the windows. I find a rickety old step ladder out in the field, get up under this kitchen window. I notice the screen is a little askew, then think I wonder if the window is open...I take the screen off and push on the window VOILA! Entry! In one move I hop up and in to get ahold of the countertop and push off with my tippy toe on the crumbly rotten top edge of the ladder and wriggle in. That is my homie Dad peering into the window.









Kitchen, I would move the reefer into that room which is a pantry room (includes waterheater in there), or just put it out in the Cinderblock shop and use a tiny reefer I have, (end end up probably turning that reeferinto a smoker haha)


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

This is looking towards the kitchen, you can see the loft with two funky windows up above.That pop out on the right is part of that pantry room--I would tear that pop out out and put a freestanding wardrobe there for my costumes I mean my clothes. yay! it has a woodstove, albeit crappy patched and burnt out, but the pipe and ceiling stuff is in nice shape.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Now I think this is hilarious, the bathroom. Love dat tarp shower curtain!!! Tub was clean and good shape though. This is to the right of that "pop'out"--which means the bathroom is in the livingroom. there is a partion, but I would rip that out and put up a curtain on a zip line, take out all that shower curtain crap and sit in the bathtub and use a cup to dump water over me. I think it would be fun to have a board cut to fit over the bathtub, then I could put pillows on it for seating when I have a party haha! to the right of the tub is water hookup and drain for a sink, and then the toilet. I think it would be a blast to have the toilet in the living room haha!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Looking down on the bathroom from the loft, isn't that a pretty yellow tub? I always wanted a clawfoot tub, always wanted to play Shirley Maclaine and pull my CLint Eastwood into the bubbles with me haha


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

The loft, has two skylights.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Last but not least we stop in town to get some lunch and I pound an ol RAINIER in the pub. There were a few folks watching the Seahawk game, we sat at the bar and talked with them, they were really friendly and the food was awesome! I really liked the town and hear a lot of good things about it all around.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

So...the bubble house, there were no funky stains, no water stains, no mold. To my professional housecleaner eye the place was amazingly clean, just dusty. The stove and reefer were actually CLEAN, there was no gross grease stains. THe bathtub was clean, and alsothe toilet--if any of you look at places like this you know how remarkable that is ha. THere was no mouse crap, it didn't smell at all. The wiring is a little funkly, but my dad can do electric and it is all very simple. The water in the stream tasted good(ha! yes I drank a handful). 

I really like this little house. There have been a few threads where it gets discussed what a woman will or will not live in, well here ya go, I'm droolin over this haha! It is perfect for just me, or me and maybe I will hire a fire lookout haha. Anyoen wanna come Woof me? ha!

It's got a well and septic and electric. Also a two room cinderblock shop. Dirt is nice--not the super porous glacier rubble that is everywhere else around there. 

Here is the pretty little stream along the back line.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

I am not a fan of round buildings so much... I used to work at a place that had huge (HUGE) geodomes for its meetings and classes, and the acoustics are AMAZING, but I just need some flat walls to put stuff on! 

I do think this little house is pretty cool though. 

Are you going to keep searching until you find the place that feels right, or just go with whatever one is a good fit?


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

Just curious - what's the town?

As for the house and property? Endless possibilities!

Maybe not something I would tackle now at my age but something I most definitely would have considered at one time or another in the not so distant past.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

I dig the funky little windows! (You posted more pix as I was babbling...)

I think some of the things that have been done in this house were obviously just half uh... Man, what's a ST-acceptable term for that? *frustration* They were set up... out of necessity and.... Jesus, this is ridiculous. Half-donkeyed? :hysterical: Anywho, so some of the stuff looks half-donkeyed and something you'd probably take on as a project, but if that's the case, it would be more YOU, since it was started with a vision that obviously never came to fruition, but you could be the one to finish what was started, and make their vision your own... I think it could be cool.

How many acres come with this place?


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

ANd another random scrap of magic, apparently Elk is my totem.spirit animal. Dig the elk wallpaper in the bathroom, huh?!!!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

SilverFlame819 said:


> I dig the funky little windows! (You posted more pix as I was babbling...)
> 
> I think some of the things that have been done in this house were obviously just half uh... Man, what's a ST-acceptable term for that? *frustration* They were set up... out of necessity and.... Jesus, this is ridiculous. Half-donkeyed? :hysterical: Anywho, so some of the stuff looks half-donkeyed and something you'd probably take on as a project, but if that's the case, it would be more YOU, since it was started with a vision that obviously never came to fruition, but you could be the one to finish what was started, and make their vision your own... I think it could be cool.
> 
> How many acres come with this place?


heehee!! I so wish I could use that word half donkey ha!

it comes with 4.85 acres. the town is Eatonville.

yeah, all it needs is a little love. It would be easy enough to get that toilet out of there and just do a composting toilet thing. I would leave the bathtub as is. Rip out all the half-donkey bathroom wall. I can brush my teeth at the kitchen sink haha! 

THe windows are all new, the skylights are older but not messed up. Would def need to get the woodstove replaced, it is cracked and patched all over. I would still keep that one and use it outdoors though.

Re the commute, I have friends I can stay with in town if I need to be at work, so that isn't a concern, getting out in snow. I know how to figure that out...and my dad is looking for a place in Graham, about 15 miles away.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I may be warped, but I really like the place! I see so many possibilities with it and the land looks pretty nice too. If it were just me, I'd consider that place in a heartbeat before something "normal".

WT, that just so looks like you! And using a calc, the sf is 314-415. There's a lot to work with there. 

So, when do you think you'll decide?


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

That is a fantastic place!! I don't think we have anything like it here, and if so, you would pay HIGH dollar prices for a place so cool... I really like it when you can find these kind of houses still. 
I assume it is in a warmer area, because it isn't isolated?

But eh, you call this a tiny house? Try my house....


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

Looks very cool! Obviously each person has their own wish list of things they'd want to do with a place, and this might totally totally defeat the theme of it, but it seemed like with those small windows (and I believe heavy rainfall / cloud cover in that area?) it'd be somewhat dark, so to me I'd either whitewash the whole interior to make it brighter or add a few additional windows. But that's just me... I just like bright shtuff, and I know it'd cover that gorgeous wood.

It seems like the owner started off with some money, did a great job with the dome, and as time progressed kinda ran out of funds... not sure tho. One other idea would be to leave the bathroom "as-is" for now, and then at a later date build an off-shoot to the dome which would serve as the bathroom. This would allow you to open up the dome proper a hundred percent. 

Looks fantastic though! So many possibilities!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Cool house/cabin/whatever...I love it!

Who is the person in the window??


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i would love to soak in that tub !!!

i think its a cool little place filled with character.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

The barn looks fixable and very nice. I like those yurt dome homes. I thought about building one here instead of this rectangle. But they wanted too much money for the framing structures. And thats a perfect amount of land. 

as for the snow, is it on an unplowed road? that would be the only bummer if it was. You could always get a 4wd truck.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks cool! Sounds to me like ya know what ya want, just gotta figure those pesky other things! Lol

Goodluck!


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Yep, lots of character and full of possibilities. I would have to seriously consider that one too. Hope you find the perfect spot, looks like you're well on your way there.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Warwalk said:


> Looks very cool! Obviously each person has their own wish list of things they'd want to do with a place, and this might totally totally defeat the theme of it, but it seemed like with those small windows (and I believe heavy rainfall / cloud cover in that area?) it'd be somewhat dark, so to me I'd either whitewash the whole interior to make it brighter or add a few additional windows. But that's just me... I just like bright shtuff, and I know it'd cover that gorgeous wood.
> 
> It seems like the owner started off with some money, did a great job with the dome, and as time progressed kinda ran out of funds... not sure tho. One other idea would be to leave the bathroom "as-is" for now, and then at a later date build an off-shoot to the dome which would serve as the bathroom. This would allow you to open up the dome proper a hundred percent.
> 
> Looks fantastic though! So many possibilities!


yes, I thought of that, but I like the wood. You can see the natural light is pretty good. THere are a few skylights up top that are covered with cardboard, dunno what's "wrong" with them, but there are a few more holes. We were there on a "average dark" winter day, lots of clouds, so that is as dark as it gets and to me it was just fine. 

I forgot to say the "neighborhood" has no mcmansions, either other similar little houses(this one is the smallest/funkiest) or nice bigger ones that are nicely "country". It is not quite as remote as I was before, but like I said Mt Rainier National Park and "all that" is just a stone's throw on down the road. Rah Annual Pass!!!! (it's like 50$ forall you can handle)

The elevation is 1300, but it is milder there because of weather patterns, I have a friend who lives at the base of Mt Index at 700 ft and he's got a layer of snow most of winter.

The guy in the window is my dad, standing on the step ladder so you can see how much I had to jump to get in through that window ha!

The place is right off the main hwy to Rainier so that would get plowed. I have friends in town I could stay with if I needed to get to work, otherwise being socked in is a luxury 

Yeah I have a 4wd. I am excited I could put in a little trail to run on or run my dirt bike on, practice some trials stuff. 

Rainier was covered by clouds of course, it just has to be all big and gorgeous!!! Like I said it's RIGHT THERE  Every day of my childhood I woke and went to the window to see Mt Rainier, what coolness it would be to have it all full monty in my face!!!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I was disappointed there was no cable or DSL or phone jack.


NOT!!!! haha!


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

I was born in that area, and had a brother that lived at snohomish for years, so used to visit.

The main thing i remember about mt.rainer , other then being beautiful, was the corny rainer beer commercials!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i love packwood and randle.....i went to timber disease school there....it was a hooot


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

I like it and as long as you have a network of people to help (like your father) it has real potential. One thing I am curious about. Is the creek going to turn into a raging stream and how close is it to the house? Just wondering about flooding.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

I LIKE it........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I sure do like it! I'd be ALL over that! It's wonderful & chock-full of possibilities!!!


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

elkhound said:


> i love packwood and randle.....i went to timber disease school there....it was a hooot


Did you ever make it to the Logger's Jubilee in Morton? Kind of a big deal for those that are into that kind of stuff (I've only been once).

Eatonville is about 40 miles from me but I've only been through there a couple of times since moving here - and that was taking the back highways coming back from Tacoma (I hate I-5 driving).

Anyway, I've been thinking about that barn - with a little work, it would probably make a pretty decent little goat barn.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

starjj said:


> I like it and as long as you have a network of people to help (like your father) it has real potential. One thing I am curious about. Is the creek going to turn into a raging stream and how close is it to the house? Just wondering about flooding.


The stream is along the back line of the property(rectangle, goes back lengthwise). No flooding issues. The ground isn't that bad soggy for January(worst of the saturation). Lots of alders back around the creek, so the ground stays wet/moist back there year round, ie the creek flows. Good drainage up by the house/field area

Course I would probably be toast if the mountain blew...but then there are worse ways to go!

Would love to get 2 dogs, a heeler and a husky--that way I get a dingo and a wolf haha.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

PS, the area has a lot of history, which I love, lots of farming and logging of course. Many of the old buildings remain, the one room school houses and little churches etc. Eatonville looks a lot like Roslyn ha!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

The husky, I would totally love to do this
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skijoring

actually the heeler could chase the husky. Heelers are all about the chase, not the catching (so much haha)


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

LOVE it! It's gonna be really interesting to see what you do with it, if you decide to get it


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

blue heelers are the best. I love my blue girl.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I really do like it and I can see you doing wonders to the inside. You are right, it is very clean with the sink and tub being in very good shape. I can see you using materials or textiles in decorating and covering up the walls etc. I love the wood of the floors and walls. And outside is to die for. It is beautiful there in a real way. I think the barn needs to be mine and I love the wood shed even. Hopefully it will be yours.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks really nice WT..Another bonus is the lack of moss covering anything except the barn, a little lime would take care of that though... So now my professional side pops up - what kind of fire protectionwould there be and snow plowing in the winter. While it might be nice to have time alone, it wouldn't be if you needed an ambulance etc... Just sayin.... I LOVE the creek area, can you hear the water from the house?


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

The history of the area, 1970 Hippy Rock Festival on a farm near Eatonville. It was plastered all over the news how the hippies descended like a plague of locusts wiping store shelves bare. The entire are ran out of food and toilet paper. Those who weren't already preppers became preppers just in case Tacoma and Olympia ever needed to be evacuated.

I was in Kapowsin that summer on a logger homestead riding ponies to the lake. The loggers caught the train coming through the yard to get up into the woods to work.

Don't worry about the mountain blowing up on you. Those who worship it claim it would never do that to them.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Echoesechos said:


> Looks really nice WT..Another bonus is the lack of moss covering anything except the barn, a little lime would take care of that though... So now my professional side pops up - what kind of fire protectionwould there be and snow plowing in the winter. While it might be nice to have time alone, it wouldn't be if you needed an ambulance etc... Just sayin.... I LOVE the creek area, can you hear the water from the house?


Hi Echoes! 

This is my thinking on forest fire...clear the area around the house like they do recommend. Otherwise, since I like small and there is no real value in the structure, let er burn. Ideal would be to have a wad in the bank to buy a yurt to plop down. 

Plowing and ambulance situation is WAY better than where I lived before. Like no freakin way you could have gotten a modern fire truck around the curves and narrow. Except if a logger was driving haha! 

Probably could hear the creek from the house when it's running fast, otherwise could hear it really nice from that little barn.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Laura said:


> The history of the area, 1970 Hippy Rock Festival on a farm near Eatonville. It was plastered all over the news how the hippies descended like a plague of locusts wiping store shelves bare. The entire are ran out of food and toilet paper. Those who weren't already preppers became preppers just in case Tacoma and Olympia ever needed to be evacuated.
> 
> I was in Kapowsin that summer on a logger homestead riding ponies to the lake. The loggers caught the train coming through the yard to get up into the woods to work.
> 
> Don't worry about the mountain blowing up on you. Those who worship it claim it would never do that to them.


The Mountain has always accepted my burnt sacrifice and luvvin with happy


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

Really, really nice. If I was your age I would go for it.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

My favorite part is the creek. I love to lay in bed at night and listen to my bubbling ponds.... It's a lovely piece of land... You're right about the clearing of the land.... So are you going to try for this piece?


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

My only question is about the acreage. Less than 5 acres could mean that you end up with closer and closer neighbors over time, and less and less privacy. I haven't seen you talk about wanting a livestock setup, but 5 acres isn't much to go on if you want to rotate critters... It would obviously be more than enough if you just wanted a big garden. I like that they've already got the wood shed area done for you... The barn has a million possibilities. Just depends on what you want to go with there!


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Get the dogs first or now,,,,,cause if you don't get the place,,,you may forget about them...

Hate to see them lose out.....


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Congrats on such a stellar find! It would be wonderful to see your special touches on this spot of earth. I hope you can get it and treat us to more pics, too!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Lots of potential for sure, and I like that "crappy little barn out back". It's got character.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

yes, do what you like, and yes, network for other stuff you will need for this house.
It's cute, you only have to worry about you - that is good.
Keep looking, all the while.

It looks 'doable'....
If your dad says he can help, and is ok with it (not that you cant make a decision on your own, but as far as helping with electric, etc) keep it in mind, dont think it will go anywhere for a while.
Perhaps you can get it for a lower price, even.....?


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

SilverFlame819 said:


> My only question is about the acreage. Less than 5 acres could mean that you end up with closer and closer neighbors over time, and less and less privacy. I haven't seen you talk about wanting a livestock setup, but 5 acres isn't much to go on if you want to rotate critters... It would obviously be more than enough if you just wanted a big garden. I like that they've already got the wood shed area done for you... The barn has a million possibilities. Just depends on what you want to go with there!


The area is zoned no home on less than 10 acres. Plus there is a lot of "wetland/flood" stuff around which also curbs developement potential. Though by my hillbilly eye--looking for evidence of any recent flooding in the area, and the stream is down in a gully that is not eroded--while the house is listed as in a flood area...it would be a pretty spectacular flood. And it's like 2 feet off the ground anyway. Ha

Yay salmon!

I just want a big garden, chickens, a couple dogs and cats, perhaps eventually a goat for mowing and meat. It's got plenty of room for that.

I think with the barn I'll make it into a tree house sort of thing, a place to sleep and entertain and sit etc outdoors by the creek. I would make a chicken coop and fenced yard for them up by the house


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I really like it! Have always had a fondness for round houses. I had planned on one building a BELL http://earthstar.newlibertyvillage.com/BELL.htm. But life has always intervened in one way or another. Just curious what the listing price is? Don't worry, I'm not going to investigate it but am beginning to look around at getting a small place possibly outside the extreme heat belt.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I think I've almost got my dad there to go for it.  the only issue is that he is not so "hillbilly" like me but he sees how I am happy in that sort of thing too.

No financing possible because the place was not built with permits, and is so not up to code, haha any sort of code cept da hippy code. BUt it is built solid and frankly is in good shape, any issues are easily fixed because it is a simple structure.

So has to be cash. Working on that.

Also there was a chemical test done and results caem back "positive". I have a homie looking for results. The listing agent, once I assured her I wasn't a Seattle yuppie looking for a cute vacay home and I was rather a backwoods Oregon permie hippy who bathes in the river, she told me the house has a long time rep as a place to "buy stuff" if you get my drift. 

Which doesn't scare me--again the inside was clean, no weird stains, NO chemical smells. I dont' do flouride, hydrogenated fats, fake food, cigs, chlorine, air fresheners, sealed buildings, new cars, etc so...

So now the seller has a buyer that will take as is and cash is the only issue(I mean having liquid cash, after my dad sellls his house it is not an issue). Wish me luck we can get a sweet deal on making an offer on a place that no one wants haha!

The seller is represented by an attourney--any info on what that means would be helpful. Owner contract is not an option.

I'll keep ya updated on how it progresses! 

Can't wait to see Mt Rainier from it too--she has been so coy, won't let me peek under her skirts of cloud


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Belfrybat said:


> I really like it! Have always had a fondness for round houses. I had planned on one building a BELL http://earthstar.newlibertyvillage.com/BELL.htm. But life has always intervened in one way or another. Just curious what the listing price is? Don't worry, I'm not going to investigate it but am beginning to look around at getting a small place possibly outside the extreme heat belt.


 
Hi!
the list price is 69,000

the land (4.85 acres) is valued at 115,000 and the "improvements" at $5000 on the tax records. As far as the county is concerned the house is a "shed" with the improvements being utilities and a couple sheds. ie the house doesn't exist as a "house".

Just curious is there a way to find out what other offers have been made? the agent says there have been offers but people back out when they get the inspection(no code/permits etc). Also might guess that the septic drain field might be bad, but as I'm into all that off the grid hippy crap that is not an issue(only for resale value), but then no evidence of back up, soggy and depressed ground, etc.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

ps, it was nice that the listing agents said it sounds to her like I *understand* the place and can work with it's quirkiness and be happy. I know she's prolly shining me on, but it was nice to hear it anyway, she's a local.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

sorry one more ps. 

my dad can do an inspection himself regarding structure and wiring and plumbing to our satisfaction. He understands "Red Green" owner built and practical safetysolidness etc. 

A real inspection would be silly because of course it's going to come back with all sorts of code violations.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Make sure you don't become responsible for any clean up of, Chemical pollution or faulty septic etc.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

I would contact the local police and ask if it was a meth lab. If so, run away. If not, lowball them an offer. You are buying 5 acres of land. Nothing else will pass inspection, so it isn't worth anything. 

Tell the owners that it is going to cost you to have the place torn down so you can build a proper structure.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Definitely do a courthouse search on the property for meth lab, or the dome "condemned" as living quarters by code nazis. If it can't be seen from the road, a gate and a couple of dogs will give you some protection from that. Some counties are worse than others. Ours doesn't bother anyone as long as taxes are paid.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah agreed that you need to check further on the chemical portion... Sure wouldn't want to take over someone else's problems. I would find out if just the buildings have tested or the land. If it's the land might not want to grow food or graze animals on it. Out of everything you have said that would be the most concerning to me. 

I'm jealous of that creek I'll have you know. LOL The barn is wonderful. I love barns and always wanted to make a house out of one..


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

No recorded drug busts, doesnt' mean it didnt happen ha

not gonna mess with the code people--I avoid them like the plague--easier to be forgiven than given permission with them. A tenant moved out a few days before we saw it, so I'm sure the situation is like you say Laura.

Have a friend tracking down the chem inspection. The listing agent said the buildings were tested. It coudl just be basic "country living" chem spills too, I know my hub was will nilly with carb cleaner and stuff(not that i approved that, but just saying...ya know?)

I plan on being the happy hippy flower gardening (fire belly dirt bike dancer) lady. Sounds like the place has some interesting "endearing" history though, I would be proud to add my slap on a place like that ha!

Did I say it has awesome area for bonfire festivities?

THey will love the skulls on my beanpoles ha


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Get the healthy organic going as soon as possible and you won't have to worry about any chems. Microbes will gobble them right up and poop out fertilizer in the first Circle of Life.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Going to be very interesting to say the least in following your story Wyld. I cannot wait to see what you do to the place and what is becomes. It is very much you, that is for sure. Beautiful, wild, rugged, mountain charm, free spirited. I will help you pay homage to the mountain gods if ya need a bonfire partner.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

DEf will have a bottle breaking over the dome party if I get it! Fairy Wings required for entry!!!!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I still have my fairy wings and they have been itching to fly, lol. And any thing that comes outta a bottle is good with me.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

wyld thang said:


> DEf will have a bottle breaking over the dome party if I get it! Fairy Wings required for entry!!!!


 I just got Pirate Wench configured, now she needs Fairy Wings?

No problem, I got it covered. Magic Attics are handy.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Fairy wings and bottles are good, but don't forget the henna painting! And that close to the Mountain, you gotta have a shaman and a smudging. AND, after you knock out the partitions and before you move in the furniture, you just GOTTA have a contra! *tries to figure the cheapest way to the West Coast* :bandwagon:


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

3ravens said:


> Fairy wings and bottles are good, but don't forget the henna painting! And that close to the Mountain, you gotta have a shaman and a smudging. AND, after you knock out the partitions and before you move in the furniture, you just GOTTA have a contra! *tries to figure the cheapest way to the West Coast* :bandwagon:


Oh Yes!

I can't wait to hear what live music sounds like in that place!!!!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

ps, I don't have much furniture ha


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

3ravens said:


> Fairy wings and bottles are good, but don't forget the henna painting! And that close to the Mountain, you gotta have a shaman and a smudging. AND, after you knock out the partitions and before you move in the furniture, you just GOTTA have a contra! *tries to figure the cheapest way to the West Coast* :bandwagon:


Oh, I like the way you think. Yes to the Shaman and smudging. I do that to my house all the time and my son has a fit. He thinks it smells like another weed which I rather like the smell of as well, lol. I wanted to do it while I was sick but then I would hear the wrath of Rylan.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Will go on Saturday to get a water sample and more information. I have a shaman friend coming with me (we are going dancing afterwards haha) and she will play her flute in the house and we will Make A Wish.

Rave On peeps!

Note to self: find ice pick


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Be sure to open a window for positive energy exchange. Let the faucet flow gently over a flat rock as the accompaninament with the flute. You will draw all the fairies and wood sprites up from the creek.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

heh heh, like how I opened the window and "broke in"? how is that for positive energy exchange 

going to find a flat rock  from this home to the next


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

I can just see all the people shaking their heads over what a bunch of crazies some of the people in this thread are... and it totally makes me laugh.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

SilverFlame819 said:


> I can just see all the people shaking their heads over what a bunch of crazies some of the people in this thread are... and it totally makes me laugh.


Well, I don't know about the rest a youse guys, but I'm a 60's hippie leftover..... with Native American roots..... who likes to contra!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

SilverFlame819 said:


> I can just see all the people shaking their heads over what a bunch of crazies some of the people in this thread are... and it totally makes me laugh.


I think that is also a Oregon and Washington thing, teehee. :buds:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPTqO5_Yvdw[/ame]


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

what is a contra?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Warwalk... Contra dancing. It's a style of dance.

WT, I think it's a gorgeous spot, and you're going to make it magical.  Good girl for doing all your homework!


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Thanks, Cindilu. Good music! It got The Kid dancing. We had to keep dancing so she put a CD in, nice oldies, twisting and grooving in the middle of the living room under the daylights. 

WYLD THANG started playing and we were dancing away. 

First time ever, those LoggerSnots rolled the big truck up to the house in front of the windows. They've never seen Boss Lady "That Way." They've seen business, they've seen logging skills, they've seen safe, protective mama. They haven't seen THAT before, and never saw me in red before. I ran out to see what's up. Eyes buggin' big grins, stuttering.... 

Gotta look out for that Wyld Thang.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey! just wanted to wrap up the story of the dome. 

First off if it was my cash I would buy this, but since my dad is doing this, I want to respect his input and as I am an open minded person I can flow.

We visited the dome a second time to see inside "legally". It had snowed a few inches and there were "wolf tracks" (ha really big dog!) outside which led off into the trees so I followed them. The next door neighbor came out and yelled at me, and I said I was looking at the prop which he said well yeah I guess you can do that. I smiled and he went on to say that meth was made in the house (the EPA tested it) and there was no septic and the house was off kilter--to which I was kicking myself I wasn't brave enough to say well the Tower of Pisa has been leaning how long? haha!!! he was curmudgeonly but softened under my wyldthang powers ha

The well guts had been vandalized in the week between, sad. 

There are little ditches leading gray water away and people poop in the yard, as well as the toilet wouldn't flush(the water was clean though). So the septic most likely was not working. 

None of this is scary to me, I have been reading up on meth stuff and signs in the house were non existant and clean up would have been simple. The with the well and septic non-working this brings up bargaining chips with the owner--the house is listed with working utilities and two DON"T.

This makes this property an awesome deal for someone wanting to do off grid though. First off the meth issue is death to a property sale. Next even though those utilities dont' work, the permits etc are on file with the county as existant which is what you have to do anyway if you want to do composting toilet etc. 

My friend played her flute in the house and it was gorgeous, or course. 

If anyone wants the info about it I'll pass it along. Very sweet deal for anyone wanting to do off grid permie weirdo stuff!

I left a round stone from by the mailbox of the house I live now(my childhood home) and a piece of amethyst(my birthstone) in the woodstove(the heart) of the dome, making a wish to find a new home in the woods and that the happy spirit of this place would help my wish. I think I found a good place today and if it works out I'll post more when it's more in motion.

PS that place I found today is east of Yelm, across the street from private timber lands straight to the Cascades with a very friendly helpful cute neighbor guy ha 

I can NOT wait to get back on well water, I can't tell you. I swear this city water is making me off.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Third times a charm :happy2:


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Love the land and barn. I am not a dome person, I like big windows. Love a round house though, well 8 sided anyway. Some nice little ones at Wallowa Lake. What a cool place. I love my off grid cabin out in the middle of the forest. Hope you find your piece of heaven soon....James


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

so this means you dont want the property? 

I had a neighbor tell me all these horrible things about this property when I came to see it. Turned out he was the owner who daddy handed the farm over to him and he never paid the taxes and would be homeless once it sold. I was bummed that night when I went home to my city house. All night I heard fighting in the streets and a woman screaming. Good grief. I thought this place is a palace compared to my city home. So I jumped on it, 75 acres, old farm house, free gas with gas checks, many many barns. All for 54,000. Turned out the guy has been telling everyone bad things all along that why it was about to hit back taxes. Turned out to be the best school in the county too...lol


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Home is where your heart is and where you plant your seeds. You will find your place and have good neighbors. East of Yelm is beautiful too, awesome view of The Mountain and good soil. 

Just stay out of Yelm during traffic hours. There are only two bridges across the Nisqually River, I-5 and McKenna. Both routes turn into parking lots.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

farmgal said:


> so this means you dont want the property?
> 
> I had a neighbor tell me all these horrible things about this property when I came to see it. Turned out he was the owner who daddy handed the farm over to him and he never paid the taxes and would be homeless once it sold. I was bummed that night when I went home to my city house. All night I heard fighting in the streets and a woman screaming. Good grief. I thought this place is a palace compared to my city home. So I jumped on it, 75 acres, old farm house, free gas with gas checks, many many barns. All for 54,000. Turned out the guy has been telling everyone bad things all along that why it was about to hit back taxes. Turned out to be the best school in the county too...lol


DIDN' t Say I dont' want it, just that a lot of factors go into this decision, which is not entirely mine--my dad is doign this. so since it's his money I want him to feel like he is getting good value. His idea of value is a little different than mine. I know I can find a place that is a good mix for all concerned.

Wasdn't scared by the neighbor guy's information, he gave me great intel and it was fun to watch the agent squirm and hoo haw when I asked her if there was a septic system.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I am sorry to hear that , I thought the place was totally awesome!

I know there are other awesome places so keep on keeping on.


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

I wonder if they use the dome shape for "cooking" since more of the fumes can be held then in a traditional boxy style home? I don't really know much about that meth stuff other than from "Breaking Bad" (truly, one of the greatest shows ever)...


----------

